# Fall colors + Bike pics



## Nickinator (Oct 14, 2014)

I get inspired every fall to take bike pics with the all the beautiful colors, this year's photo shoot was dedicated to the ladies 

Darcie


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 14, 2014)

Fantastic!!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

Great way to display your bikes with foliage in the background. Very nice. Rob.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 15, 2014)

Excellent,the colors really shine in that pic.Nice fleet .


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 15, 2014)

Great picture, very nice collection Darcie!! I thought my wife had a lot of bikes, you got her beat!!!!


----------



## ratcycle (Oct 16, 2014)

now hold here pedal ur wife has more bikes then u?


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I get inspired every fall to take bike pics with the all the beautiful colors, this year's photo shoot was dedicated to the ladies
> 
> Darcie
> 
> View attachment 173652




That's a tremendous, beautifully staged photograph.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 16, 2014)

Evans200 said:


> That's a tremendous, beautifully staged photograph.




Thanks, it does take a couple hours to drag them out, and position, and reposition, and reposition....but it's worth it. 

Here is last year's fall pic....





Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks, it does take a couple hours to drag them out, and position, and reposition, and reposition....but it's worth it.
> 
> Here is last year's fall pic....
> 
> ...



Darcie can you adopt me...I'm only 35... still a child. ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 17, 2014)

*fall colours*

fall colours are just starting to come a live here in ontario canada from bicycle larry


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 22, 2014)

Went bike hunting today and picked up this one, right next to a beautiful wall of fall vines 
Not sure what it is yet...no badge, late teens or 20's, will post more on it later.

Darcie/Nick


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

*Sweet nick.*



Nickinator said:


> Went bike hunting today and picked up this one, right next to a beautiful wall of fall vines
> Not sure what it is yet...no badge, will post more on it later.
> 
> Darcie/Nick
> ...



Nice ride and colors there. Here is one I took on a ride this morning. Rob.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 22, 2014)

*Fall color*







Some of the recent pics from the SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR RIDE ...


----------



## Duchess (Oct 22, 2014)

This is from last year when I first got it back on the road. Riding around Gloucester, MA.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 24, 2014)

I rode down here a few days earlier when it was really peak color, only to find my camera 100% dead. Returned 3 days later to a much less staggering scene. It's not retouched, though, so that's something.





And the view from a Colorflow riding down my street.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 24, 2014)

Great shots there,cool perspective looking down the road.



jpromo said:


> I rode down here a few days earlier when it was really peak color, only to find my camera 100% dead. Returned 3 days later to a much less staggering scene. It's not retouched, though, so that's something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Main Street Romeo Michigan*

59 Evans sporting hew hub caps. Good test run, all 4 stayed on!


----------



## niesoony (Oct 25, 2014)

@evans200 nice !


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 25, 2014)

*Great looking group Gary*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 174906View attachment 174907View attachment 174908Some of the recent pics from the SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR RIDE ...




And great pics too. Rob.


----------



## scale (Oct 25, 2014)

*just finished this out and took it for a spin....*


----------



## cl222 (Oct 25, 2014)

*The Master*


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2014)

Great bike in a really nice shot. Past peak up there, you nailed it.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 27, 2014)

And so fitting for Halloween- I love it!

I'd name it "The Undertaker" heheh.

Darcie


----------



## ballooney (Oct 27, 2014)

*...*

Schwinn family...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

Me on my bluebird for the first time today!





Got a good one of my girlfriend riding it! She fits it much better!


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 31, 2014)

ballooney said:


> Schwinn family...
> View attachment 176037




Its like standing ovation meets silent repose


----------



## larock65 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Nice looking family!*



ballooney said:


> Schwinn family...
> View attachment 176037




Love the trio!


----------



## lamendes (Nov 17, 2014)

*End of foliage season?*

I have a Japanese maple on the side of my house that holds on to its leaves a bit longer.  Than over a day or two, they all come down with quite the show of red.  So I dragged my little rat project out for some pictures before raking them up.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 17, 2014)

*Back Yard Rust!*

The LuxLow Ranch Back Side, Darn wind Blowing Bikes over>


----------



## mike j (Nov 17, 2014)

*We're done here*

It peaked pretty quickly, hope this isn't a preview.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2014)

Took these today. The leaves are everywhere.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 18, 2014)

mike j said:


> It peaked pretty quickly, hope this isn't a preview.




yeah we got even more than you guys......it's gonna be a looong winter. 
Do we need to start a "Winter + Pics" thread?  :eek: :eek: 

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> yeah we got even more than you guys......it's gonna be a looong winter.
> Do we need to start a "Winter + Pics" thread?  :eek: :eek:
> 
> Darcie
> ...




Very yummy!


----------



## mike j (Nov 18, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> yeah we got even more than you guys......it's gonna be a looong winter.
> Do we need to start a "Winter + Pics" thread?  :eek: :eek:
> 
> Darcie
> ...



I hope not, especially after the last one. With this cyclical, changeable weather, chances are it could go the other way. At least that's something to hope for, nice bike, by the way.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2014)

*Bastard!*



rustjunkie said:


>







Warmer today than yesterday....


----------



## 1898Columbia (Nov 19, 2014)

*I was meaning to post this on Veteran's Day*

Thanks to all who served


----------



## jd56 (Dec 5, 2014)

Columbia 




Hawthorne




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

